# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  Mkey v8.3.3 Build 05.APR.2016 [Beta]

## mohamed73

*Dear  users! do not mistake IMEI changer and IMEI Repair! we not produce IMEI  changer because this is Illegal and the are Criminal !*  *We make direct IMEI repair! This method working for Repair IMEI after JTAG or deffective or failure software in your modems !!!*   *We also inform you about what we do not accept any responsibility for you for the damage* *you harm or loss as the first and third parties!*     Many boxes have world first , but now we say - The One!                   * Mkey - Professional Modem Unlock / Flash / Repair tool features list:*   *(•) Easy & intellectual interface to use*  *(*) Direct Unlock / Read Unlock codes / Calculate Unlock code via IMEI*  *(*) Flashing / Repair half dead WITHOUT JTAG / Downgrade / Upgrade / Rebrand*  *(*) Read ISO dashboard / Write ISO Dashboard*  *(*) Repair NETWORK / Lock Status / SPC / ESN / IMEI *   *(*) Direct Unlocking modems with factory-customized Firmwares*  *(*) Activate Voice-Call feature in HUAWEWI modems*  *(*) Easy Unlocking modems with UNKNOWN Firmware by Downgrade flash*  *(*) TOTALY WORLD FIRST AND WORLD ONE SOFTWARE IN THE EARTH WHO CAN:* *- UNLOCK MODEMS CREATED IN FUTURE BY DOWNGRADE FIRMWARE EXISTING TODAY !*  * * * * No ONE OTHER TOOL HAVE FULL ALTERNATIVE ! Only Mkey can SUPPOTRT ALL FEATURES ! * * **    Alcatel:  *[ Direct Unlock ]* *[ Clear unlock code counter ]* *[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]* *[ Read ISO Dashboard / Write ISO Dashboard ]*  01. - Alcatel X020S 02. - Alcatel X030S / LONGCHEER WM72  03. - Alcatel X060S 04. - Alcatel X070S 05. - Alcatel X080S 06. - Alcatel X090S 07. - Alcatel X100x 08. - Alcatel X145x 09. - Alcatel X150x 10. - Alcatel X155x 11. - Alcatel X200S 12. - Alcatel X200x 13. - Alcatel X210S 14. - Alcatel X210x 15. - Alcatel X215S 16. - Alcatel X220 17. - Alcatel X225L 18. - Alcatel X225S 19. - Alcatel X228L 20. - Alcatel X230x 21. - Alcatel X300x 22. - Alcatel X310x 23. - Alcatel X500x 24. - Alcatel X515/515M 25. - Alcatel X520x 26. - Alcatel Y280x 27. - Alcatel Y580x 28. - Alcatel Y800x 29. - Alcatel L100 30. - Alcatel S220L 31. - Alcatel MTC 411D   Aiko Onda - ZTE based. Unbranded: *[ Direct Unlock ]* *[ Clear unlock code counter ]* *[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]* *[ Read ISO Dashboard / Write ISO Dashboard ]*  01 - Aiko 82D 02 - Aiko 83D Vivo 03 - Onda 65    SIERRA: *[ Direct Unlock ]* *[ IMEI REPAIR ]* *[ Clear unlock code counter ]* *[ Read NVM / Write NVM in Qualcomm models ]*  01. - Sierra MC8781 02. - Sierra MC8781G 03. - Sierra MC875U  04. - Sierra U301  05. - Sierra U302  06. - Sierra U306  07. - Sierra U307  08. - Sierra U308  09. - Sierra U309  10. - Sierra C501 PCmsi  11. - Sierra C850 PCmsi  12. - Sierra C860 PCmsi  13. - Sierra C875  14. - Sierra C880  15. - Sierra C881  16. - Sierra C885  17. - Sierra C888  18. - Sierra C889  19. - Sierra C890  20. - Sierra 312U  21. - Sierra 313U  22. - Sierra 319U  23. - Sierra 320U  24. - Sierra 330U      SIERRA on ICERA CPU: *[ Direct Unlock ]* *[ IMEI REPAIR ]* *[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]* *[ Write ISO Dashboard ]*  01. - Sierra U305     OPTION GT: *[ Direct Unlock ]* *[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]*
[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]  01. - Option GT 3G 02. - Option GT 3G+ 03. - Option GT 3G Quad 04. - Option GT Fusion Quad Lite 05. - Option Icon 210 06. - Option Icon 225 07. - Option Icon 431 (GI0431) 08. - Option Icon 461 (GI0461) 09. - Option Icon XY (GI0335) Only for big customers available offer! Need addition activation.    MyWave MOMO DESIGNE: *[ Read Unlock code ]* *[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]*  01. - MD@ 02. - MD@ Revo 03. - MD@ Gialla Blu Grigia (undet test) 04. - MD 4GB(undet test)    Micromax: *[ Calculate Unlock code via IMEI ]* *[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]*  01. - Micromax MMX200C 02. - Micromax MMX250C 03. - Micromax MMX300G 04. - Micromax MMX310G 05. - Micromax MMX350G 06. - Micromax MMX352G 07. - Micromax MMX353c    NOVATEL: *[ Direct Unlock ]* *[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]* *[ WiFi Password UNLOCK ]*  *[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]* *[ Write ISO Dashboard ]*  01. - Novatel U530 02. - Novatel U630 03. - Novatel U730 04. - Novatel U740 05. - Novatel MC870 06. - Novatel MC545 07. - Novatel MC547 08. - Novatel MC679 09. - Novatel MC930D 10. - Novatel MC950D 11. - Novatel MC990D 12. - Novatel MC996D 13. - Novatel MC998D 14. - Novatel X950D 15. - Novatel XU870 16. - Novatel EU870 17. - Novatel EU740 18. - Novatel MiFi2352 19. - Novatel MiFi2372 20. - Novatel MiFi3352 21. - Novatel MiFi4620 22. - Novatel USB1000   ZTE: *[ Direct Unlock ]* *[ Clear unlock code counter ]* *[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]* *[ Read ISO Dashboard / Write ISO Dashboard ]* *[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]* *[ IMEI REPAIR]*  1. - ZTE MF100 2. - ZTE MF102 3. - ZTE MF110 4. - ZTE MF112/MF112D 5. - ZTE MF150 6. - ZTE MF170 7. - ZTE MF180 8. - ZTE MF190 9. - ZTE MF210 10. - ZTE MF330 11. - ZTE MF330+ 12. - ZTE MF332 13. - ZTE MF335 14. - ZTE MF616 15. - ZTE MF620 16. - ZTE MF622 17. - ZTE MF622+ 18. - ZTE MF626 19. - ZTE MF627 20. - ZTE MF627+ 21. - ZTE MF628 22. - ZTE MF630 23. - ZTE MF630+ 24. - ZTE MF631 25. - ZTE MF633 26. - ZTE MF633+ 27. - ZTE MF633bp 28. - ZTE MF635 29. - ZTE MF636 30. - ZTE MF637 31. - ZTE MF637U 32. - ZTE MF639 33. - ZTE MF645 34. - ZTE MF662 36. - ZTE MF667 37. - ZTE MF668 38. - ZTE MOMO Design MD@ Mini 39. - ZTE MOMO Design MD@ Plus  40. - ZTE M100-3   41. - ZTE MF820D  42. - ZTE MF821  43. - ZTE MF823   44. - ZTE MF825  45. - ZTE MF827  46. - ZTE MF880   47. - ZTE MTC830FT     1. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_UAKVSP671A1V1.0.0B01 Ukraine KyivStar 2 - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_UAKVSP671A1V1.0.0B02 Ukraine KyivStar 3. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_MTSUAP671A1V1.0.0B01 Ukraine MTS 4. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_TMOP671A1V1.0.0B01 Poland IDEA - World First! 5. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNUAP671A1V1.0.0B03 Ukraine Beeline 6. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNUAP671A1V1.0.0B02 Ukraine Beeline 7. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP671A1V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline 8. - ZTE MF170 Customized Firmware BD_KPKVSP679M1V1.0.0B01 Ukraine Djuice 9. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline  10. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B03 Russia Beeline  11. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B04 Russia Beeline  12. - ZTE MF626 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP673M3V1.0.1B04 Russia Beeline  13. - ZTE MF626 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP673M3V1.0.1B04 New Russia Beeline  14. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNUZP671A1V1.0.0B01 Uzbekistan Beeline  15. - ZTE MF170 Customized Firmware BD_BEELINEP679M1V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline  16. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_VNVIEP671A1V1.0.1B02 Vietnam  17. - ZTE MF110 Customized Firmware BD_VNVIEP671A2V1.0.0B01 Vietnam  18. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_SMTP671A1V1.0.0B02 Philippines SmartBro  19. - ZTE MF631 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF631F3V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline  20. - ZTE MF190 Customized Firmware BD_RUBLNMF190V1.0.0B01 Russia Beeline  21. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B03 Russia Beeline JUL 01 201016:41:22 22. - ZTE MF190 Customized Firmware BD_RUBLNMF190V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline MAY 24 201115:26:25 23. - ZTE MF190 Customized Firmware BD_SMARTMF190V1.0.0B01 Philippines SmartBro 24. - ZTE MF190S Hight-Secure Firmware BD_MBNEGMF190SV1.0.0B01 Mobinil - Egypt by SmartFlasher Added!  25. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_MF180SMARTV1.0.0B01 Philippines SmartBro 26. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_MF180SMARTV1.0.0B02 Philippines SmartBro   ZTE S-Series: *[ Direct Unlock ]* *[ Clear unlock code counter ]* *[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]* *[ Read ISO Dashboard / Write ISO Dashboard ]* *[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]* *[ IMEI REPAIR ]*  01. - ZTE MF180S BD_MF180SV1.0.0B01 - Djuice  02. - ZTE MF180S MTS_UA_MF180SV1.0.0B07 - MTC  03. - ZTE MF180S ETI_EG_MF180SV1.0.0B02 - Etisalat  04. - ZTE MF180S LIFE_UA_MF180SV1.0.0B02 - Life  05. - ZTE MF180S KYI_UA_MF180SV1.0.0B04 - Kyivstar  06. - ZTE MF180S TMIC_KH_MF180SV1.0.0B04 - Cambodia 07. - ZTE MF180S DJC_UA_MF180SV1.0.0B03 - Kyivstar Ukraine  01. - ZTE MF190S MTS_UA_MF190SV1.0.0B01 - MTS Ukraine 02. - ZTE MF190S GCELL_GE_MF190SV1.0.0B02 Gsell - Georgia 03. - ZTE MF190S VIE_VN_MF190SF3V1.0.0B05 - Vietnam 04. - ZTE MF190S BD_VIEHTMF190STLF3V1.0.0B01 - Vietnam 05. - ZTE MF190S BD_MF190SV1.0.0B06 - Sudan 06. - ZTE MF190S BD_MF190SV1.0.0B07 - Egypt 07. - ZTE MF190S BD_MBNEGMF190SV1.0.0B01 - Mobinil  08.  - ZTE MF190S BD_MBNEGMF190SV1.0.0B03 - Mobinil  09. - ZTE MF190S BD_MF190SV1.0.0B05 - Etisalat  10. - ZTE MF190S BD_MF190SV1.0.0B05 - GSELL  11. - ZTE MF190S KYI_UA_MF190SV1.0.0B02 - Kyivstar  12. - ZTE MF190S MTS_UA_MF190SV1.0.0B01 - MTC  13. - ZTE MF190S UCE_UZ_MF190SV1.0.0B04 - UCEL  14. - ZTE MF190S MET_KH_MF190SV1.0.0B03 - Metfone  15. - ZTE MF190S MAXIS_MY_MF190SDV1.0.0B08 - Maxis  16. - ZTE MF190S BD_IDEAMF190V1.0.0B01 -Idea  17. - ZTE MF190S IDEA_IN_MF190SDV1.0.1B05 -Idea  18. - ZTE MF190S VIE_VN_MF190SV1.0.0B07 -Viettel (Vietnam)  19. - ZTE MF190S BD_VIELAMF190SV1.0.0B02 - Viettel (Laos)  20. - ZTE MF190S BD_VIEHTMF190STLF3V1.0.0B01 - Viettel 21. - ZTE MF190S BD_MF190SV1.0.0B02 Vietnam 22. - ZTE MF190S BD_BLNUZMF190S+V1.0.0B04 Uzbekistan Beeline     ZTE on ICERA CPU: *[ Direct Unlock ]* *[ Clear unlock code counter ]* *[ Write ISO Dashboard ]* *[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]* *[ IMEI REPAIR ]*  01. - ZTE MF186 02. - ZTE MF190B 03. - ZTE MF190J 04. - ZTE MF192 05. - ZTE MF192+ 06. - ZTE MF195 07. - ZTE MF591 08. - ZTE MF651 09. - ZTE MF652 10. - ZTE MF665 11. - ZTE MF665K 12. - ZTE MF665E 13. - ZTE MF665C 14. - ZTE MF665L 15. - ZTE MF691 16. - ZTE K3770z 17. - ZTE K3772z 18. - ZTE K3805z 19. - ZTE K3806z 20. - ZTE K4510z   ZTE Routers:  *[ Direct Unlock]* *[ Clear unlock code counter]* *[ Read NVM / Write NVM]* *[ Read ISO Dashboard / Write ISO Dashboard]* *[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG]* *[ IMEI REPAIR]*  01.- ZTE AC30 02.- ZTE MF10 03.- ZTE MF23 04.- ZTE MF30 05.- ZTE MF60 06.- ZTE MF61  07.- ZTE MF90  08.- ZTE MF91  09.- ZTE 890L  10.- ZTE 891 LTE    D-Link on ICERA CPU: *[ Direct Unlock ]* *[ Clear unlock code counter ]* *[ Write ISO Dashboard ]* *[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]* *[ IMEI REPAIR ]*  01. - DWM 157     HUAWEI:  *[ Direct Unlock ]* *[ Clear unlock code counter ]* *[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]* *[ Write ISO Dashboard ]* *[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]* *[ Voice-Call Activation ]* *[ IMEI REPAIR ]* *[ Write ISO Dashboard ]*   01. - Huawei E155 02. - Huawei E1550 03. - Huawei E1551 04. - Huawei E1552 05. - Huawei E1553 06. - Huawei E155X 07. - Huawei E156 08. - Huawei E156C 09. - Huawei E156G 10. - Huawei E156X 11. - Huawei E158 12. - Huawei E160 13. - Huawei E1609 14. - Huawei E160E 15. - Huawei E160G 16. - Huawei E161 17. - Huawei E1612 18. - Huawei E1615 19. - Huawei E1616 20. - Huawei E1630 21. - Huawei E1632 22. - Huawei E166 23. - Huawei E166G 24. - Huawei E169 25. - Huawei E1690 26. - Huawei E1692 27. - Huawei E169G 28. - Huawei E170 29. - Huawei E170G 30. - Huawei E171 31. - Huawei E172 32. - Huawei E172G 33. - Huawei E173 34. - Huawei E176 35. - Huawei E1762 36. - Huawei E177 37. - Huawei E1780 38. - Huawei E180 39. - Huawei E1800 40. - Huawei E1803 41. - Huawei E180G 42. - Huawei E180S 43. - Huawei E181 44. - Huawei E182 45. - Huawei E1820 46. - Huawei E1823 47. - Huawei E182E 48. - Huawei E1831 49. - Huawei E188 50. - Huawei E196 51. - Huawei E2010 52. - Huawei E216 53. - Huawei E219 54. - Huawei E220 55. - Huawei E226 56. - Huawei E22X 57. - Huawei E230 58. - Huawei E270 59. - Huawei E271 60. - Huawei E272 61. - Huawei E303 62. - Huawei E303s HiLink 63. - Huawei E352 64. - Huawei E353 65. - Huawei E355 66. - Huawei E357 67. - Huawei E367 68. - Huawei E368 69. - Huawei E369 70. - Huawei E372 71. - Huawei E392 72. - Huawei E397 73. - Huawei E398 74. - Huawei E612 75. - Huawei E618 76. - Huawei E620 77. - Huawei E630 78. - Huawei E630+ 79. - Huawei E660 80. - Huawei E660A 81. - Huawei E800 82. - Huawei E870 83. - Huawei E880 84. - Huawei E968 85. - Huawei EG162 86. - Huawei EG162G 87. - Huawei EG602 88. - Huawei EG602G 89. - Huawei EM770 90. - Huawei K3517 91. - Huawei K3520 92. - Huawei K3710 93. - Huawei S4011 94. - Huawei UMG181 94. - Huawei E1731 95. - Huawei UML397 LTE 96. - Huawei E397Bu-502 LTE    HUAWEI with customized firmwares: *[ Direct Unlock ]* *[ Clear unlock code counter ]* *[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]* *[ Write ISO Dashboard ]* *[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]* *[ Voice-Call Activation ]* *[ IMEI REPAIR ]* *[ Write ISO Dashboard ]*   01. - Huawei E150 Customized Firmware 11.609.82.02.161 Russia Beeline 02. - Huawei E153 Customized Firmware 11.609.18.00.158 Globe Philipines  03. - Huawei E153 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.11.356 India Idea 04. - Huawei E153U-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.16.00.201 Philippines Sun 05. - Huawei E153U-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.18.01.135 Egypt Etisalat 06. - Huawei E153u-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.16.00.272 Egypt Mobinil 07. - Huawei E153u-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.18.00.158 Philippines Globe tattoo [Under Test]  08. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.12.00.174 Ukraine KyivStar 09. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.12.02.174 Ukraine KyivStar 10. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.12.03.161 Russia VIP Beeline 11. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.00.356 India Idea 12. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.11.00 Beeline Tadjikistan 13. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.11.174 Ukraine KyivStar 14. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.11.222 Ukraine MTS 15. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.15.174 Ukraine KyivStar 16. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.15.222 Ukraine KyivStar 17. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.02.356 India Idea 18. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.03.356 India Idea 19. - Huawei E1552 Customized Firmware 11.608.13.10.158 Philipines Globe tattoo [Under Test]  20. - Huawei E160G Customized Firmware 11.608.11.02.161 Russia Beeline 21. - Huawei E171 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.161 Russia Beeline 22. - Huawei E173 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.592 Metfone 23. - Huawei E173 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.805 Megafon Tajikistan  24. - Huawei E173 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.94 SafariCom Kenya 25. - Huawei E173 New Security Firmware 11.126.15.00.209 Megafon Russia  26. - Huawei E173 New Security Firmware 11.126.16.17.209 Megafon Russia  27. - Huawei E1732 Customized Firmware 11.126.16.00.356 India Idea [Two sub-versions]  28. - Huawei E1732 Customized Firmware 11.126.16.01.356 India Idea  29. - Huawei E1750 Customized Firmware 11.126.11.01.439 VIETTEL Vietnam  30. - Huawei E1750 Customized Firmware 11.126.13.00.439 VIETTEL Vietnam  31. - Huawei E1750C Customized Firmware 11.126.16.05.850 India Aircel  32. - Huawei E1752 Customized Firmware 11.126.11.00.94 SafariCom Kenya  33. - Huawei E177 Customized Firmware 11.126.16.06.221 Zain Sudan  34. - Huawei E173BU-1 (E1731) Customized Firmware 1.126.29.00.284 India Airtel  35. - Huawei E173U-1 Customized Firmware 11.126.85.00.82 Mobily   Saudi Arabia    HUAWEI on HISILICON CPU:  *[ Direct Unlock ]* *[ Clear unlock code counter ]* *[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]* *[ Write ISO Dashboard ]* *[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]* *[ Voice-Call Activation ]* *[ IMEI REPAIR ]* *[ Write ISO Dashboard ]*   1. - Huawei E173z-1A 2. - Huawei E173z-2  3. - Huawei E173z-2A 4. - Huawei E173z-6 5. - Huawei E173z-6A 6. - Huawei E186s-1 7. - Huawei E303s-1E 8. - Huawei E303s-1EW  9. - Huawei E303s-1W 10. - Huawei E303s-2E 11. - Huawei E303s-2EW  12. - Huawei E303s-2W 13. - Huawei E303s-3  14. - Huawei E303s-3A 15. - Huawei E303s-3E 16. - Huawei E303s-63W  17. - Huawei E303s-65 18. - Huawei E303s-65A  19. - Huawei E303s-6E 20. - Huawei E303s-6EW  21. - Huawei E303s-6W 22. - Huawei E303s-81W  23. - Huawei E3131s-1A  24. - Huawei E3131s-1EW 25. - Huawei E3131s-2A  26. - Huawei E3131s-2EW 27. - Huawei E3131s-3EW  28. - Huawei E3131s-65A 29. - Huawei E3131s-65EW  30. - Huawei E3131s-6A  31. - Huawei E3131s-6EW 32. - Huawei E352s-1  33. - Huawei E352s-5 34. - Huawei E352s-56 35. - Huawei E352s-6  36. - Huawei E353s-1A 37. - Huawei E353s-1B 38. - Huawei E353s-1H 39. - Huawei E353s-21A  40. - Huawei E353s-2A 41. - Huawei E353s-2H 42. - Huawei E353s-3A 43. - Huawei E353s-65A  44. - Huawei E353s-6A 45. - Huawei E353s-6H 46. - Huawei E353s-81A  47. - Huawei E353Ws-2H  48. - Huawei E355s-1A 49. - Huawei E355s-2A 50. - Huawei E355s-3A 51. - Huawei E355s-65A  52. - Huawei E355s-6A 53. - Huawei E357s-2A 54. - Huawei K3772G 55. - Huawei K3773  56. - Huawei K3806[21M] 57. - Huawei E3121 58. - Huawei 320S 59. - Huawei E3531/E3533s-1 60. - Huawei E3531/E3533s-2 61. - Huawei E3531/E3533s-6 62. - Huawei MTC423S 63. - Huawei E303H 64. - Huawei E352A 65. - Huawei E5330 66. - Huawei E5330S 67. - Huawei E5330BWs 68. - Huawei E5372s 69. - Huawei E5372TS 70. - Huawei E5375 71. - Huawei E5377S 72. - Huawei E5377BWs 73. - Huawei E5377TS 74. - Huawei E5383 75. - Huawei E5573S 76. - Huawei E5577S 78. - Huawei E5578S 79. - Huawei E5878S 80. - Huawei E8238BWs 81. - Huawei E8273H 82. - Huawei E8278H 83. - Huawei E8372H 84. - Huawei E8377S 85. - Huawei 303HW 86. - Huawei 401HW 87. - Huawei B310S    HUAWEI Routers: *[ Read Unlock Code ]* *[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]* *[ Write ISO Dashboard ]* *[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]* *[ IMEI REPAIR ]*  01.- Huawei E5830 02.- Huawei E5832 03.- Huawei E5837 04.- Huawei E5837s 05.- Huawei E5838 06.- Huawei E58XX 07.- Huawei E560  08.- Huawei E585 09.- Huawei E586 10.- Huawei E587  11.- Huawei E589  12.- Huawei E5151s  13.- Huawei E5172  14.- Huawei E5251  15.- Huawei E5331  16.- Huawei E5332 17.- Huawei E5372  18.- Huawei E5776 LTE  19.- Huawei E5776s  20.- Huawei E585u-82  21.- Huawei M100-4  22.- Huawei MTC 823s  23.- Huawei MTC 824FT  24.- Huawei MR100-3    VODAFONE: *[ Direct Unlock ]* *[ Clear unlock code counter ]* *[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]* *[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]* *[ Voice-Call Activation ]* *[ IMEI REPAIR ]*  01. - Vodafone K2540 02. - Vodafone K3250 03. - Vodafone K3512 04. - Vodafone K3515 05. - Vodafone K3520 06. - Vodafone K3565 07. - Vodafone K3715 08. - Vodafone E3735 09. - Vodafone K3520Z 10. - Vodafone K3565Z 11. - Vodafone K3571Z 12. - Vodafone K3765Z 13. - Vodafone K3570Z 14. - Vodafone K3765 Customized Firmware 11.126.03.10.37 Vdf Egypt 14. - Vodafone K3772G  15. - Vodafone K3773 16. - Vodafone K3806 17. - Vodafone R203z 18. - Vodafone R206z 19. - Vodafone R215 20. - Vodafone R216 21. - Vodafone R226       CDMA: *[ SPC Reader / Unlocker by autoanalyse methode ]* *[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]* *[ WiFi Password Read ]*  *[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]* *[ ESN REPAIR / MEID REPAIR ]*  01. - Novatel - U760 SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade/Repair halfdead Without Jtag 02. - Novatel - U720 SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade/Repair halfdead Without Jtag 03. - Novatel - U727 SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade/Repair halfdead Without Jtag 04. - Novatel - EX720 SPC 05. - Novatel - MiFi 4082 SPC 06. - Novatel - MiFi 4510 SPC/Flashing/Downgrade/WiFi password Unlock 07. - Novatel - MiFi 4620 SPC/Flashing/Downgrade/WiFi password Unlock 08. - Novatel - USB551    SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade/WiFi password Unlock 09. - Cmotech - U680 SPC 10. - Vertex Wireless - VW240 SPC 11. - Novatel - MiFi 2200 SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade/Repair halfdead Without Jtag + WiFi password Unlock 12. - Cmotech - U301 4G SPC 13. - Cmotech - U300 4G SPC  14. - Pantech - UM175 SPC/MEID  15. - Pantech - UM185 SPC/MEID  16. - Pantech - UMW190 SPC/MEID  17. - Pantech - UML290 SPC/MEID  18. - Cricket - A600 SPC  19. - Cricket - A605 SPC  20. - Sierra - U595 SPC/ESN  21. - Sierra - U597 SPC/ESN  22. - Sierra - U598 SPC/ESN   23. - Sierra - U250 4G SPC /ESN  24. - Franklin - U600 4G SPC  25. - Franklin - U602 4G SPC  26. - Ustarcom - UM100c SPC  27. - Huawei - EC5805 SPC/ESN  / Min-Unlock 28. - Huawei - FT2260VW SPC/ESN   / Min-Unlock 29. - Huawei - EC122 SPC/ESN  / Min-Unlock / Flashing  30. - Huawei - EC1260 SPC/ESN   / Min-Unlock / Flashing 31. - Huawei - EC1261 SPC/ESN   / Min-Unlock / Flashing 32. - Huawei - EC150 SPC/ESN   / Min-Unlock / Flashing 33. - Huawei - EC156 SPC/ESN   / Min-Unlock / Flashing 34. - Huawei - EC167 SPC/ESN   / Min-Unlock / Flashing 35. - Huawei - EC168 SPC/ESN  / Min-Unlock / Flashing  36. - Huawei - EC169 SPC/ESN  / Min-Unlock / Flashing  37. - Huawei - EC176 SPC/ESN  / Min-Unlock / Flashing  38. - Huawei - EC178 SPC/ESN  / Min-Unlock / Flashing  39. - Huawei - EC226 SPC/ESN   / Min-Unlock / Flashing 40. - Huawei - EC306 SPC/ESN   / Min-Unlock / Flashing 41. - Huawei - EC315 SPC/ESN   / Min-Unlock / Flashing 42. - Huawei - EC325 SPC/ESN   / Min-Unlock / Flashing 43. - Huawei - EC367 SPC/ESN  / Min-Unlock / Flashing  44. - ZTE AR910B - SPC 45. - ZTE AC81B - SPC 46. - Haier CE81B - SPC/Flashing/Downgrade  47. - LG VL600 - SPC 48. - Franklin R526/R526A - SPC 49. - ZTE PEEL 3200- SPC/Flashing/Downgrade 50. - ZTE AC2746- SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade 51. - ZTE AC2766- SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade 52. - ZTE AC3633- SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade 53. - ZTE AC3635- SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade           You read this big features list and ask, what we make a world first ?   *- Totaly World first added next :*  * [ Full Support for QUALCOMM, ICERA, HISILICON CPU]*  * [ Autoanalyse ZTE / Huawei / Sierra / Novatel Security for unlock ]*  * [ Flashing / Repair half dead WITHOUT JTAG / Downgrade / Upgrade / Rebrand ]*  * [ Easy Unlocking modems with UNKNOWN Firmware by Downgrade flash ]*  * [ Smart SPC reader in CDMA and Auto-Unlock ]*  * [ WiFi Password Read/Clear in some ROUTERS ]*  * [ Repair NETWORK / Lock Status / SPC / ESN / IMEI ]*  * And main!* * TOTALY WORLD FIRST AND WORLD ONE SOFTWARE IN THE EARTH WHO CAN:* *- UNLOCK MODEMS CREATED IN FUTURE BY DOWNGRADE FIRMWARE EXISTING TODAY !*   *All Simple ,  if you get modem with unknown firmware then write known from support and unlock*   * * * * No ONE OTHER TOOL HAVE FULL ALTERNATIVE ! Only Mkey can SUPPOTRT ALL FEATURES ! * * **

----------


## moamensamy

هل يشتغل مع BD_MBNEGMF190SV1.0.0B01 ؟

----------

